# String in double umwandeln



## Pudelchen (1. Dez 2004)

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Wie kann ich ein Element eines StringArrays in einen double Wert umwandeln?
Brauch dringend hilfe  [/b]


----------



## bygones (1. Dez 2004)

das steht in der api unter der Klasse Double


----------



## Stefan1200 (1. Dez 2004)

Genau so:

```
Double.parseDouble("12.23");
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Dez 2004)

Für ein String-Array würde das so aussehen:

```
double zahl = Double.parseDouble(strArray[0]);
```
Hierbei wird das erste Element des String-Arrays in ein double-Wert umgewandelt.
Informationen findest Du in der API-Doc im Package java.lang unter dem Link zur Klasse Double.


----------

